# NY Clubs



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

Can anyone tell me which of these clubs are near West Point, NY area?
I don't know the state and not sure where these cities are located.
Thanks









From USA Website:
New York 

Empire Working Dog Club
Debbie Zappia
31 Hidden Ridge Trail
Honeoye Falls, NY 14472
585-624-7215

First HGH Herding Club
Ulf Kintzel
683 Bagley Road
Rushville, NY 14544
585-554-3313

Hudson Valley Police & Schutzhund Klub 
Darlene Devlin
2827 Rt. 52
Pine Bush, NY 12566
845-313-1155

Interstate SchH Club
Carol Berdar
38 Grant Hill Court
Clifton Park, NY 12065
518-371-2028

Liberty SchH Club
Kim Nantista
517 Fillmore Ave
Schenectady, NY 12304
518-374-8014

Lighthouse Schutzhund Club
Peter McGinn
899 Jerusalem Ave
Uniondale, NY 11553
516-314-5383

Mid Island SchH Club
Joe Moldovan
191 Granny Lane
Farmingville, NY 11738
631-736-5135.

Niagara Frontier Working Dog Club
Tony Copani
82 Michaels Walk
Lancaster, NY 14086
716-432-1917

SchH Club Of Buffalo
Michele O'Connell
339 Bird Ave
Buffalo, NY 14213

Southern Tier SchH Club
James Baldwin
590 Asbury Road
Freeville, NY 13068
607-257-1683

Schutzengel Working Dog Club
Bobbie Burns 102 Ackley Ave 
Johnson City, NY 13790
607-729-4381


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Are you guys moving?


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

Maybe, but not anytime soon. Just looking at what's in the area.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

Not too far...About an hour according to Google Maps.

Hudson Valley Police & Schutzhund Klub
Darlene Devlin
2827 Rt. 52
Pine Bush, NY 12566
845-313-1155

This one's about an Hour and a half

Lighthouse Schutzhund Club
Peter McGinn
899 Jerusalem Ave
Uniondale, NY 11553
516-314-5383


----------



## Sarah'sSita (Oct 27, 2001)

However, the address is that of the contact person, not necessarily the club itself/training area. Remember some people drive a LONG way to training. Best to call them or if they have a website and mention where they train.


----------



## trob09 (Nov 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JKlatskyNot too far...About an hour according to Google Maps.
> 
> Hudson Valley Police & Schutzhund Klub
> Darlene Devlin
> ...


Hudson valley will be closest. Uniondale is on Long Island and would require some heavy-duty driving across at least 1 bridge and through some of NY's densest areas.

The other way to go is the 518 area-codes. Those will be further north (Albany area) but much easier drives than from West Point to Long Island.

Tim
(former NYC/Hudson Valley resident)


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the info.


----------

